# Worldmark point credit sale



## ladawgfan (Oct 22, 2022)

If I sell all of my remaining available Worldmark points, how does that affect my existing reservations? Will I still have control over those reservations even though the contract that supports them has been sold or are they cancelled when the ownership is transferred to the new owner?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2022)

When you sell, after the paperwork is signed and submitted for transfer to the new owner, the account is frozen, and any outstanding reservations are cancelled. If you have reservations you want to use, don't sell till those have been completed.

Dave


----------



## ladawgfan (Oct 22, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> When you sell, after the paperwork is signed and submitted for transfer to the new owner, the account is frozen, and any outstanding reservations are cancelled. If you have reservations you want to use, don't sell till those have been completed.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the response


----------

